# Attaching legs to a desk?



## sabian92 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey,

I'm looking at building a desk and I've got the plan sorted but I have no idea how to attach the legs to it. Google didn't throw much up so I thought I'd ask here.

Obviously I don't want it to wobble like there's no tomorrow so sturdy is the aim of the build. I've added my sketchup plan to this post too.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Clinch nut plates: http://www.rockler.com/clinch-nut-plates. More photos: https://www.google.com/search?q=Con...s_sm=122&espv=210&q=desk+leg+bracket&tbm=isch
Leg brackets if you have aprons: http://www.rockler.com/surface-mount-corner-brackets-for-table-aprons


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking at building a desk and I've got the plan sorted but I have no idea how to attach the legs to it. Google didn't throw much up so I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> ...


From your drawing, it appears you could make the bottom of the desk as a unit unto itself and that would make it very rigid. Then, add the top.

It's not a very deep desk, the top is less than half a meter...

Paul


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you could add a 3/4" x 3/4" cleat to the top of the leg and screw it into the underneath of the top. your leg design will be ridgid.


----------



## sabian92 (Oct 31, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> From your drawing, it appears you could make the bottom of the desk as a unit unto itself and that would make it very rigid. Then, add the top.
> 
> It's not a very deep desk, the top is less than half a meter...
> 
> Paul


I'm not sure what you mean - could you elaborate?

I know it's not particularly deep but I don't have much room to work with. The desk will face the bottom of a single bed pointing towards the top and the right hand side of the desk which is the 90 degree "L" shaped part is next to a wall, plus I have a wall behind me.

I have a desk currently which is 50cm deep and I can *just* get a computer chair in there, but it's marking the wall behind because I need more room.



TimPa said:


> you could add a 3/4" x 3/4" cleat to the top of the leg and screw it into the underneath of the top. your leg design will be ridgid.


I presume that I just need to drill into the destop, insert something then screw the leg onto that via the cleat?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean - could you elaborate?
> 
> I know it's not particularly deep but I don't have much room to work with. The desk will face the bottom of a single bed pointing towards the top and the right hand side of the desk which is the 90 degree "L" shaped part is next to a wall, plus I have a wall behind me.
> 
> I have a desk currently which is 50cm deep and I can *just* get a computer chair in there, but it's marking the wall behind because I need more room.


Legs are usually, but not always, attached by an apron of some kind. That "apron" adds stability and a point along the entire top that you may use for attachment to the desk top. The apron "usually" mechanically attaches to each leg/all legs mechanically or by mortise. There are many ways to achieve what you want. Perhaps some further reading is in order

http://www.tablelegs.com/WoodworkingPlansAndArticles/CustomizingaStretcherBaseTable.aspx Read about table legs and aprons, etc.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/building-office-desk-how-attach-legs-securely-41435/

http://www.homedit.com/10-diy-desks-that-really-work-for-your-home-office/

http://www.rockler.com/desk-top-fasteners?Max=999

watch this video http://woodworking.wonderhowto.com/how-to/create-custom-table-and-attach-legs-with-lowes-300020/

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/f.../attaching-legs-thick-table-top-without-apron

What I was originally eluding to was that you could take two legs and have the apron above and a "stretcher" towards the bottom and that would stiffen the legs together. You could add a panel into that same design and have, basically, what you had drawn up but with a tiny mod.

I hope some of this helps...

Paul

Another thought that came to me as you described your room constraints was a desk that you could roll over to your bed and use the bed as a chair. While not it use, the desk could fold up flat against the wall and not take up a whole lot of real estate. Or, the top could be less deep in the storage mode and hinge upwards to give you added top depth when needed. just a thought...


----------

